# Sedating the pregnant Mare



## winchester (24 March 2014)

I have bought a mare to breed from but unforunately for some reason she will not let anyone touch her from the Knee down.  She is a lovely mare apart from that, and can be touched/groomed bathed anywhere else apart from her lower legs.

I have her sedated every 6 weeks to get her feet trimmed & checked.  If i was to put her in foal would i still be able to have her sedated?


----------



## Rollin (24 March 2014)

My French vets say no, but I asked Rossdales who gave advice on suitable sedation for one of my mares who needed to be sedated.

If she does not like to be touched below the knee, try the Monty Roberts treatment ( I have some youngsters more sensitive than others).  Put a glove on a stick.  Just keep going with daily stroking. You will be safe and your mare will soon come round - I promise you.


----------



## twiggy2 (24 March 2014)

I would want to know why she did not allow her legs to be touched, pain related due to conformation?

i would also be taking a step back and really asking myself if she had the right temperament to breed from.

as for your question i would ask a repo vet


----------



## winchester (24 March 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			I would want to know why she did not allow her legs to be touched, pain related due to conformation?

i would also be taking a step back and really asking myself if she had the right temperament to breed from.

as for your question i would ask a repo vet
		
Click to expand...

I would like to know too as she is only a 3yo, she has been assessed by vets, farriers and physios with no joy and have been advised that hopefully she will come right.

She is a lovely girl apart from touching her lower legs.

Thank you seeing the vet next week so thought id ask on here first


----------



## Spring Feather (24 March 2014)

Yes you can sedate pregnant horses.  Many need to be sedated to have follow-up scans after breeding.  If you have a good vet who will work with you though he will be able to use less and less sedative each time and hopefully the mare will become more desensitised to what's going on with her.  What does she do when you touch her lower legs?  If it's what I think, then this can be overcome quite easily with time and patience.


----------



## Buddy'sMum (25 March 2014)

Agree with SF, my most recent broodmare had to be sedated for scans, but vet only used a small dose of sedative, and no problems at all.


----------

